# Masakage Discussion - leading into the Feb Sale



## mikedtran (Jan 29, 2016)

Leading into the relatively well known 15% off Masakage Sale starting in February wanted to get a little discussion open for people to ask questions about different lines etc.

*Honesuki Yuki vs Kosishi?*
The one knife I think I'm looking for is a Honesuki and was wondering if anyone had experience with either the Yuki (~$100) or the Koishi (~$150) and thoughts. 

Also had a generally question around if its ok to use a Honesuki to separate chicken wings/drummettes/tips or if I should be using a heavier butchery knife for that.

*Masakage Yamamoto*
Has anyone heard anything about this line? The only knife I can find from this line is a 240mm Deba Gyuto hybrid knife.

Looking forward to the overall discussion =)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 29, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Also had a generally question around if its ok to use a Honesuki to separate chicken wings/drummettes/tips or if I should be using a heavier butchery knife for that.



I use my Misono Swedish Steel honesuki to pop joints, and cut thru bones such as the backbone (?) holding the two thighs together. Sometimes a larger bird I'll use my yo-deba from the same line. Both are relatively thick and only about 61hrc IIRC so haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## bonestter (Jan 29, 2016)

Which vendors will be offering the discounted lines?

I ask as it's my belief some will not be discounted their current inventory


----------



## mikedtran (Jan 29, 2016)

bonestter said:


> Which vendors will be offering the discounted lines?
> 
> I ask as it's my belief some will not be discounted their current inventory



This is the knifewear only sale I believe, maybe it isn't as well known as I thought :dontknow:


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 29, 2016)

It's going to be known now ;-) Another vendor has expressed that he will not be having a Feb. Masakage sale. So if your after a Masakage knife you better act quickly on the 1st.

What is the main differences between the various lines (Yuki, Koishi, Shimo, Mizu, Kiri, Kumo, etc)? I should ask in terms of performance and edge retention, etc.


----------



## J_Style (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a Yuki bunka that I use as a line knife. I got a koishi gyuto but didn't like it so much so I sold it. Got em from knifewear. I think the Yuki honesuki would be a solid choice


----------



## preizzo (Jan 29, 2016)

Mizu are very easy to maintain but the finish can vanish really fast and then they get rusty a loooooot 
Koishi have an incredible edge retention and good cut properties, I own a gyuto 240 and I love it. 
Yuki are really thin behind the edge, w #2 I belive, stainless, crazy sharp, just doesn't hold it so long like the koishi. 

Never tried a shimo but I will buy one my self together with the kujira. &#128516;


----------



## mikedtran (Jan 29, 2016)

Yuki is definitely easy to maintain, it is a really fun knife to sharpen and thin.
Shimo is known for having fantastic grinds, but the cladding is supposedly very reactive.

I might go with the Koishi Honesuki purely because it alone meets the $200 CAD requirement for free shipping. If anyone else has compared Yuki vs. Koishi let me know =)


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 29, 2016)

I own a Koishi honesuki. It is a fine knife - well made and and good for its intended purpose. It is, however, not a single bevel construction as honesukis traditionally are. 

I have owned a few other Masakage knives and I have generally been very disappointed. I have had two koishi gyutos. They were bend and very bad cutters and I send them both back. I have a 180 yuki gyuto. I have thinned it a lot as it was very thin behind the edge. So I have to say that I´m not a fan despite that I think I gave the knives a fair chance. 
- Kim


----------



## bonestter (Jan 30, 2016)

^ When you say 'very bad cutters' in what way did they not perform for you?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm gonna give a koishi 180 gyuto a shot. Not expecting much for 180 bucks but looking for a small chopper. Hoping to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 30, 2016)

preizzo said:


> Yuki are really thin behind the edge, w #2 I belive, stainless, crazy sharp, just doesn't hold it so long like the koishi.



A Yuki 240mm gyuto has probably been my most disappointing knife purchase. I was upgrading from a MAC and had done research, watched videos, and was really excited and sold on the knife. First carbon and first wa handled knife. It has very, very thick shoulders meaning it would wedge badly on anything taller than a halved carrot. I like the handle a lot and the knife feels good to sharpen. But I quickly bought a Hiromoto AS 240 and used that as my work knife. And have since bought a few other knives. I've tried to thin it out some but it still doesn't perform well and I've basically given up. Don't see why the effort would be worth it since it will never be a daily driver.

Just my experience. I know the knives vary and I've seen some choil shots that are very thin. But the one I purchased was a clunker and I would rather use a MAC or a Shun.


----------



## bonestter (Jan 30, 2016)

^ that's amazing - so much e-gush on these knives being mega thin behind the edge


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 30, 2016)

JDA - I share your experience. I have a yuki gyuto and it had the same problems before heavy thinning. Its still not a great knife...
- Kim


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jan 30, 2016)

Have you read the glowing review by money here on the kkf forums about the yuki? I'm honestly wondering if there is a wide range on these knives whether you get a super thin one behind the edge or a wedging one. I trust Mikey's take on Knives a good deal so for there to be such an in love review and someone else had a totally **** one is interesting. 

Personal experience, the two that I've used were badass cutters, as was the koishi and shimo. Kurosaki makes the Shimo and his stuff is exceptional.... Except the cladding on the Shimo is one of the worst I've tried. It just turns yellow and brown, no pretty patina or nice blues, just ugly yellow and brown


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jan 30, 2016)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24101-Review-Masakage-Yuki-240-Gyuto

Link to the review where he specifically mentions low wedging and just all around excellent performance. His "go to" knife for hard root vegetables

Rick (Pensacola Tiger) enjoyed his as well and that guy has had enough great knives through his hands than probably half of us combined


----------



## labor of love (Jan 30, 2016)

I had a koishi Gyuto for a while. Amazing edge retention and crazy thin behind the edge. I sold it because I didn't like the flex the blade had near the edge. But for the price it's a fantastic knife.


----------



## mikedtran (Jan 30, 2016)

On the Yuki note it definitely sounds like there is large variation between the blades, I have a Yuki and I enjoy it (I thinned it a good amount near the tip though). Overall a good knife I think for the value and its a good one to learn thinning on.

Think I will go ahead and grab the Koishi Honesuki for $150, since I've been looking for a thicker blade to do poultry work. Unless anyone has a suggestion for something better in that <$150 range =)


----------



## longhorn (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the Koishi honesuki, and I think it's a great performer. The edge retention is very good and I have found it very easy to sharpen. I was breaking down dozens of birds a day in prep and also breaking whole birds to order during service. Despite all that daily use I would only have to sharpen once every week or week and a half. I used it to go through some joints and I'm sure I hit the breastbone plenty of times taking the breasts off but it didn't seem to slow the knife down at all.

Also worth mentioning is that it is quite low maintenance, many times it would sit with bird juices drying on it for a few minutes and it has yet to develop any rust.

Just my two cents, I have no experience with any of the other Masakage lines or knives.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 30, 2016)

I had a Koishi gyuto--liked it very much. Sold it when I bought something that I liked a bit better, but the Koishi was a very solid performer for me.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 30, 2016)

I have a few masakge knives shimo petty and gyuto 10/10 amazing knives patina is an issue, force one with instant coffee and move on. Helps immensly isnt as visually pretty. But who cares. Mizu, ultra thin great value, have a petty 75mm and its my go to for coring berries and other small tasks. Kumo is my moms petty. Stunning damascus , comparable to the mizu for performace, slightly thicker and kindof pricy $200 for a 75mm petty cad. Koishi 300mm suji, thick powerful impressive slicer. There is also a koishi variant that looks like the zero series. I bet it performs well. Might try the kujira. I want one but I'm going to go in and look at it. Over $500 for a San mai knife is pretty pricy. But it's a cool bloodroot blade esqe concept.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 31, 2016)

bonestter said:


> ^ When you say 'very bad cutters' in what way did they not perform for you?



I meant that they didn´t cut well. My yuki had very broad sholders and needed a lot of thinning before being any good with things taller than 1 cm. My koishis - I tried two - didn´t cut through dencer stuff very well. I had them both returned ad they were also bend. I think maybe the blades were warped and hence didn´t cut well. It was in the very beginning of my discovery of knives better than Globals - so I wasn´t too good at detecting the problems at the time. I was fortunate enough to see Maksim shortly after buying one of them, and he told me to send the knife back. There was a video made that can be found on youtube. We compared a DT ITK, my Koishi gyuto and an Itinomonn kasumi gyuto vs a white cabbage. I also have a Koishi honesuki and that is a great and well made knife that cuts well.


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 1, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on a Koishi Honesuki (they said they had one more not available on website, but you can order direct through phone)!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 1, 2016)

KimBronnum said:


> I meant that they didn´t cut well. My yuki had very broad sholders and needed a lot of thinning before being any good with things taller than 1 cm. My koishis - I tried two - didn´t cut through dencer stuff very well. I had them both returned ad they were also bend. I think maybe the blades were warped and hence didn´t cut well. It was in the very beginning of my discovery of knives better than Globals - so I wasn´t too good at detecting the problems at the time. I was fortunate enough to see Maksim shortly after buying one of them, and he told me to send the knife back. There was a video made that can be found on youtube. We compared a DT ITK, my Koishi gyuto and an Itinomonn kasumi gyuto vs a white cabbage. I also have a Koishi honesuki and that is a great and well made knife that cuts well.



I believe [video=youtube;2M8wPdX2240]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M8wPdX2240[/video]...


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 1, 2016)

2 cents: My Koishi 240mm gyuto cuts just fine. Seems to be some irregularities from knife to knife.

I also have the 150mm Honesuki and it's great. I've broken down dozens of chickens with it and it just keeps going.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Feb 1, 2016)

Interesting video, have seen it before but didn't immediately recognize the knife as a Masakage Koishi. That said, I find that very odd in that the one I used didn't pause one bit splitting a squash, a football sized sweet potato or a whole head of cauliflower. Usually these things are enough to give most knives pause but the Koishi is one of the few I've used that cut all of these with such authority.

Just proving another data point of someone who has had a good experience, great actually with this brand multiple times.

I know it's entirely personal but of the variety of people that have had Masakage's go through their hands that I've known first hand (friends and co-workers, I work for a very large food company so a healthy amount of knife nuts/chefs/hobbyists) they have enjoyed them. Overall they were excellent knives. My only bad data point was a Mizu that I saw where the crappy plastic ferrule thing was loose, blade itself was fine and a good cutter but the POS plastic ferrule needed to be glued back in place as a temporary fix before replacing the handle and ferrule entirely.


----------



## foody518 (Jan 31, 2017)

Reviving this thread! Knifewear Masakage sale starts tomorrow

Has anyone used a Shimo sujihiki? I'm trying to stop adding to my 240mm gyuto redundancy...looking at other options

Anyone planning on getting a Kujira? Seems like there's some variations on what the blade looks like in photos - the listings at Knifewear make it look burnished or almost rusted or something, and then other pics on the web show it as a fairly nice muted damascus pattern. Curious to see what to expect OOTB, or does this one get better with age?


----------



## preizzo (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought one kujira today. Spoke with the guy at knifewear and seem that they don't have to many of them so pulled the trigger. Found one that suits me so I didn't care so much about the lower price.. Will post next week when I gonna get it. &#128517;


----------



## guari (Jan 31, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Reviving this thread! Knifewear Masakage sale starts tomorrow
> 
> Has anyone used a Shimo sujihiki? I'm trying to stop adding to my 240mm gyuto redundancy...looking at other options
> 
> Anyone planning on getting a Kujira? Seems like there's some variations on what the blade looks like in photos - the listings at Knifewear make it look burnished or almost rusted or something, and then other pics on the web show it as a fairly nice muted damascus pattern. Curious to see what to expect OOTB, or does this one get better with age?



Didn't know there were so many Masakage lines before seeing the Knifewear page. I knew the Yuki, Koishis and the VG10s, but there seems to be a lot more than that. Anything other worth eyeing?

I have a Yuki honesuki which I really like and use it once to twice a week.


----------



## foody518 (Jan 31, 2017)

guari said:


> Didn't know there were so many Masakage lines before seeing the Knifewear page. I knew the Yuki, Koishis and the VG10s, but there seems to be a lot more than that. Anything other worth eyeing?
> 
> I have a Yuki honesuki which I really like and use it once to twice a week.



More likely than not I'll use this discount as a chance to pick up a Shimo, just trying to figure out which one.
Mizu is the most budget line, KU iron clad Blue 2
Hikari I think is discontinued?
Kiri and Kumo are VG10 damascus patterned
Kujira has various scrap metal folded and pattern welded to form the cladding, Blue 2 core steel
Zero is a bling line, western handle desert ironwood, stainless clad AS, some kind of tsuchime

@preizzo nice! I guess you were concerned about it selling out day 1? I look forward to reading what you think of it!


----------



## guari (Jan 31, 2017)

foody518 said:


> More likely than not I'll use this discount as a chance to pick up a Shimo, just trying to figure out which one.
> Mizu is the most budget line, KU iron clad Blue 2
> Hikari I think is discontinued?
> Kiri and Kumo are VG10 damascus patterned
> ...



Super helpful, thanks a lot! I'm eyeing them now..

Ps: Pardon my ignorance, but why would one choose an iron cladded knife over a stainless cladded one, giving an identical core steel? Ease of thinning? Anything else? 

I'm thinking of the Kujira. It seems cool to have the wrought iron from historical sources, but then there's the reactivity. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## zetieum (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a Yuki Suji 300mm. On a suji, the shoulder ae no problem. Perfect for processing meat. But Thinner may be better for fish. Edge retention is OK, but not exceptional, but for a suji that rarely see the board: who cares. As a home cook, I am plenty satisfied with it.


----------



## trvn (Jan 31, 2017)

Would the Koishi line be overkill for a beginner? I ask because I've read that it's very thin behind the edge not very forgiving of poor technique...anyone have any input?


----------



## preizzo (Jan 31, 2017)

Koishi are Some of best cutter I really regret to sold it..


----------



## Castalia (Jan 31, 2017)

No, not overkill as long as it is in your budget. Buy one and enjoy! I am a fan of my Koishi Bunka. Very easy to use for a variety of foods. Not a high maintenance knife. AS core gets very sharp, but I don't give my gear quite the same workout the pros around here do.


----------



## foody518 (Jan 31, 2017)

guari said:


> Super helpful, thanks a lot! I'm eyeing them now..
> 
> Ps: Pardon my ignorance, but why would one choose an iron cladded knife over a stainless cladded one, giving an identical core steel? Ease of thinning? Anything else?
> 
> I'm thinking of the Kujira. It seems cool to have the wrought iron from historical sources, but then there's the reactivity. Maybe I'm missing something?



I'm not the best person to answer this. A few thoughts - I'd imagine some of it goes back to the way things are done on the manufacturing side of things (stainless steel for cutlery being a fairly recent thing). Cost? Ease or feel when sharpening and thinning. Maybe a somewhat different look when used with the same stones (I'll let ya know what happens when I start thinning my wide bevel stainless clad knives). Lots of knives aren't being made stainless clad.
reactivity - Patina life?

@zetieum thanks for the input. I've got a 270mm Yuki gyuto that's fairly easy to use (I just cook at home). The top of the wide bevel is high enough to not make it a problem for most things. If I had to just do melons and root vegetables and large onions nonstop then I would choose another knife though.
Wanted to try one of the other lines this year. Maybe a Kujira next time around...
@trvn what do you already have?


----------



## trvn (Jan 31, 2017)

The koishi is pretty bad ass looking. The exchange rate makes it even more tempting


----------



## supersayan3 (Jan 31, 2017)

preizzo said:


> I bought one kujira today. Spoke with the guy at knifewear and seem that they don't have to many of them so pulled the trigger. Found one that suits me so I didn't care so much about the lower price.. Will post next week when I gonna get it. [emoji28]



Very expensive at 600$, hope it will turn out to be very special.
Bravo to your genuine curiosity and testing spirit!


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 31, 2017)

supersayan3 said:


> Very expensive at 600$, hope it will turn out to be very special.
> Bravo to your genuine curiosity and testing spirit!



closer to 400 usd after 15% off and its kindof Damascus(B#2) clad in a Damascus made from various scrap metal, creates a really really cool patina and the blade has some definite size to it. I played with one and liked it.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 1, 2017)

Kujira is the only one of interest for me but not interested in spending money at this time. Maybe I'll just wait until one of y'all puts a Kujira on the BST? 

I have a Sakura, and it's as pretty as the web pics. Thin, undersized, and a bit whippy but I bought it for its looks.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 1, 2017)

@Preizzo, good call on buying the Kujira early. It's sold out right now


----------



## preizzo (Feb 1, 2017)

&#128522; this year I want to buy and I got one!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 1, 2017)

If I ever understand why the Shibata R2 are NOT marketed as part of the Masakage lineup...


----------



## BlueSteel (Feb 1, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> I have a Sakura, and it's as pretty as the web pics. Thin, undersized, and a bit whippy but I bought it for its looks.



Me too, but Sakura is Konosuke and not Masakage...

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## DanDan (Feb 1, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> If I ever understand why the Shibata R2 are NOT marketed as part of the Masakage lineup...



I genuinely wonder what their answer would be to this if you asked them. Probably that it's just the ones under the name Masakage. They probably just straight up don't want them on sale. Knifewear doesn't necessarily rely on people knowledgable about knife-makers as their main customer base, to be blunt. 

Not to re-stir the debate in this thread, but my Yuki is quite thick behind the edge it wedges on anything with significant height. I know the remedy is thinning, but I don't even have a stone to do it with let alone never having done it before. The spine/choil are also quite square, at least I can fix that up by rounding them out and see how it feels afterward. The most frustrating is that the edge retention so far wasn't great. 

I'm not sure what to think of it as I don't have experience with many J-knives, and can't form an opinion on Masakage (like the others) from my limited experience. Maybe there's lots of variance in the finish of the lower-lines? Always helps to check out the finish in person before you buy, even though most of us are buying online.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 1, 2017)

Choil on my Yuki was very rounded, as opposed to simply being eased
All other vendors of the Shibata Kotetsu knives don't list them as Masakage either. If there's an element of Shibata-san wanting to do some personal branding I don't blame the guy either. With a 15% discount the 240 mm gyuto is absolutely the knife I'd be snatching up this time around
Also, listening into Knifewear's recent livestream video of Kevin Kent talking about the upcoming sale, it seems like he or some of the other guys had some input into the lines that became Masakage knives. And not necessarily all the lines produced by these guys have that same affiliation


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 1, 2017)

BlueSteel said:


> Me too, but Sakura is Konosuke and not Masakage...
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair



Oops my bad! LOL

I guess no Kujira for me this sale... 
¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## sergeysus (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a 240 and a petty Kujira. Had them for a few months - did not know they were going to go on sale. 

I love the Kujira - stiff, tall at the heel, great edge retention and a fantastic cutter. Now its developed a cool looking patina from all the funky material cladding.

Also, got used to the rounded handle and quite like it. My go to knife.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 1, 2017)

I have one and it is my favorite among many very good knives including Koishi Nakiri, 210 & 240 gyuto. The slight curve of the edge is perfect for my needs. 

Think of it as offering the compact utility of a santoku but slimmer top to bottom so much more agile.



Chicagohawkie said:


> I'm gonna give a koishi 180 gyuto a shot. Not expecting much for 180 bucks but looking for a small chopper. Hoping to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 1, 2017)

Guys on the Koishi if you feel the knife displays a tendency to stick don't be afraid to take a fine scotchbrite to it to remove that microcrystalline etched surface.

You can apply a great deal of muscle and will just burnish the black area but the surface will stay dark. I applied a lot of muscle on a 1 x 30 scotchbrite belt on low speed and still the color is dark. Mine are much better cutters for having received this treatment.


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 2, 2017)

Koishi are very nicely ground. Really surprised me when i took one for a spin. Cuts like a dream


----------



## foody518 (Feb 2, 2017)

sergeysus said:


> I have a 240 and a petty Kujira. Had them for a few months - did not know they were going to go on sale.
> 
> I love the Kujira - stiff, tall at the heel, great edge retention and a fantastic cutter. Now its developed a cool looking patina from all the funky material cladding.
> 
> Also, got used to the rounded handle and quite like it. My go to knife.



Nice input!
Would you happen to have recent photos of it? Curious to see how it looks over time


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

"All other vendors of the Shibata Kotetsu knives don't list them as Masakage either. If there's an element of Shibata-san wanting to do some personal branding I don't blame the guy either." 

Not blaming anyone, not Shibata-san and not Knifewear! BTW, some french sellers strangely do sell them as Masakage. I'm just curious to understand - is it about Shibata-san acting as a knifemaker not smith and/or the smith (which has been named on this forum) preferring not to be associated with the Masakage brand?


----------



## foody518 (Feb 2, 2017)

That's my bad. Shouldn't have said all other without checking further. I see that Knifewear, CKTG, cuttingedgeknives UK, and Chubo list them as Kotetsu/Shibata Kotetsu

Also, is this a different situation than for example Anryu-san or Kurosaki-san having different lines that aren't affiliated with Masakage?


----------



## sergeysus (Feb 2, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Nice input!
> Would you happen to have recent photos of it? Curious to see how it looks over time



the photos on knife are on a black background and its tough to show what the knife looks like in real life. On knifewear it has a bronze/purple tint to them and once I got the knife - washed it with soap and it took that color off. Then I started using them and they began showing a much better patina. Now I reach for 240 most of the time... even my Takedas have taken the backseat.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 2, 2017)

sergeysus said:


> the photos on knife are on a black background and its tough to show what the knife looks like in real life. On knifewear it has a bronze/purple tint to them and once I got the knife - washed it with soap and it took that color off. Then I started using them and they began showing a much better patina. Now I reach for 240 most of the time... even my Takedas have taken the backseat.



Wow! those are some intense colors. On any other knife I'd be panicking about rust...but I guess that's just how this one is?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

@foody518 The perceived difference is Shibata-San being the Masakage boss


----------



## sergeysus (Feb 2, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Wow! those are some intense colors. On any other knife I'd be panicking about rust...but I guess that's just how this one is?



the photos make it look more intense. It looks like rust, but its patina forming from a case or so of red beats while the blue is from meat. This guy is holding a great edge and once I put it on a strop or stones will be just fine. No need to worry.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 2, 2017)

Lovely patina! 
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2017)

Got the knife today and it s a total mess. 
The knife has several overgrind along the blade. 
The heel it s chipped, the blade is twisted and has a huge Lamination going from the left side in too the spine for like 5mm. 
The knife also it s been used before because there are a lot of scratches and rust spots. 

Only positive thing is the cladding which is really beautiful. 
At this price point I am really disappointed, I allready sent an email to the knifewear team. Let see what they say.....


----------



## foody518 (Feb 6, 2017)

@Preizzo dang...sorry to hear that  hope you get a good resolution to this

Can you explain/point out the left side lamination going into the spine? From the photos there looks to be a little bump or line near the spine (haven't seen a delamination before, is it that?)? This line uses a stainless steel tang, does it possibly have something to do with that?


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 6, 2017)

Your sure you didn't buy at Knifeworn instead of knifewear?


----------



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2017)

It s a crack between the joints of the stainless steel tang and the blade. &#128546;
Have knives with Lamination but this one goes to deep inside the spine, sure some days will crack all the way.


----------



## guari (Feb 6, 2017)

Ughh. Sorry to hear you got a lemon. That shouldn't happen at all..


----------



## add (Feb 6, 2017)

That Choil,... my eyes!

Not a good reflection on Knifewear (at least open the box and inspect the knife before shipping) but hopefully they are very responsive.

Regardless, thanks for posting preizzo and sorry for your troubles.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 6, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Got the knife today and it s a total mess.
> The knife has several overgrind along the blade.
> The heel it s chipped, the blade is twisted and has a huge Lamination going from the left side in too the spine for like 5mm.
> The knife also it s been used before because there are a lot of scratches and rust spots.
> ...



Oh no! Sorry to here that! Been there. It's so disheartening getting a lemon. Fingers crossed they have a good customer service and do the right thing and the issue gets sorted. 

Hang in there and let us know how it goes?


----------



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2017)

Just wondering why the people should sell something that it s not worth a penny. Like for me if I cook a wel done steak instead of a blue...... No point to serve it.. Last five years I bought more than 200 knives and it s the first time I got an expensive one in this condition.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 6, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Just wondering why the people should sell something that it s not worth a penny. Like for me if I cook a wel done steak instead of a blue...... No point to serve it.. Last five years I bought more than 200 knives and it s the first time I got an expensive one in this condition.



I'm guessing it's just a human error. Somebody probably had already returned it for the same reasons and it got misplaced at their warehouse/store. I can't imagine it was ever supposed to be sent to customer again. Their response will be telling.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah.... if this was a $80 knife. Maybe. But for that price, sale or not. Needs to go back and they need to refund you the money, incl shipping IMHO. Too bad you probably paid a hefty tax and import fee on it


----------



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes alterwisser, that's why I am not sure of what to do!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 6, 2017)

The rough choil/emoto is "normal" on these knives (Kujira)

They look very distinctive, unique even, but it's clear (and has been for some time) that the wabi-sabi level is somewhat high on these. Factor in the premium price and it's hardly surprising these have never been hyped/flavour of the month/popular.


----------



## Evilsports (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, Preizzo. I hope that Knifewear makes an honest effort to make the return process as painless as possible.


----------



## Evilsports (Feb 6, 2017)

As a Canadian just beginning my knife buying journey, I'll be paying close attention to how Knifewear handles the situation. Please keep us posted good or bad, my willingness to spend money there hinges on how they handle these types of deals. I've found that their price points are bordering on the edge of what I'm willing to spend in order to patronize a Canadian company. How they handle a situation like yours will absolutely weigh heavily into whether or not the price is justified.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 6, 2017)

preizzo said:


> Yes alterwisser, that's why I am not sure of what to do!



Ask for an exchange. That should not trigger any repeat Tax/fees hit, if declared properly in customs form.

Make sure you get a blemish free version, of course. Ask them to send you pics of the actual knife in advance. Or ask them to send a video (might be easier)...


----------



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2017)

I guess that will be my best. The knife apart of the problems it s really beautiful. 
The suminagashi it s just gorgeous.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 6, 2017)

preizzo said:


> I guess that will be my best. The knife apart of the problems it s really beautiful.
> The suminagashi it s just gorgeous.



I was thinking about .... now, hmmm...


----------



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2017)

Watching more closely the knife I noticed that have a particular grind. 
Right side has a pronounced s grind and on the left side has a nice gentle convex grind. 
I could not use it because I am thinking in give it back, but now I am starting to think that maybe I could put on the stone and fix it a bit. 
Don't know.....


----------



## sergeysus (Feb 7, 2017)

Really sorry to hear about your experience with knifewear. I've had several conversations in the past with Kevin from Knifewear before and he has been extremely helpful. If I could suggest you contact him, not sure if he is the owner or manager..... @KnifeNerd on twitter.


----------



## DanDan (Feb 7, 2017)

sergeysus said:


> Really sorry to hear about your experience with knifewear. I've had several conversations in the past with Kevin from Knifewear before and he has been extremely helpful. If I could suggest you contact him, not sure if he is the owner or manager..... @KnifeNerd on twitter.



Ditto. For a knife of that calibre you want to get in contact with Kevin (believe he's the owner). Give him a call and see what he says before you put it on the stones. Someone said something about double checking finish earlier in this thread :rolleyes2:


----------



## preizzo (Feb 7, 2017)

I am in contact with one of his guy, I will try to contact him instead.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 7, 2017)

JaVa said:


> I'm guessing it's just a human error. Somebody probably had already returned it for the same reasons and it got misplaced at their warehouse/store. I can't imagine it was ever supposed to be sent to customer again. Their response will be telling.


wooow man I am so sorry.

Frankly this is why I don't buy from knifrwear.

I assume someone from kW will read this:

Shame on the company for sending a five hundred dollar carbon steel knife without inspecting it. Shame on the company for sending any handmade knife overseas without verifying it wasn't a total POS. What a waste. I think whoever shipped that should lose their job, make way for someone who cares about knives.

Shamefully stupid behaviour.


----------



## inzite (Feb 7, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> wooow man I am so sorry.
> 
> Frankly this is why I don't buy from knifrwear.
> 
> ...



bingo bingo bingo!  we have a winner here!


----------



## preizzo (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't want to anybody to lose their job.... &#128522; It s OK, I am just disappointed.. I really want to use it and wait more time it s killing me &#128545;. 
Sure it will be all good.! &#128522;


----------



## swarth (Feb 7, 2017)

Where's the chill?



spoiledbroth said:


> wooow man I am so sorry.
> 
> Frankly this is why I don't buy from knifrwear.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 7, 2017)

uh.... why don't you ask the vendor, given it appears to be a well reputed vendor, before implying serious fault with his staff?


----------



## preizzo (Feb 7, 2017)

I know @lifebya1000cuts.i am in contact with some of the stuff, waiting for an answer back I don't want to create absolutely any problems. 
&#128522; as I said before I am sure it will be all good. &#128522;


----------



## preizzo (Feb 7, 2017)

@Spoiledbroth just expressed his opinion and I respect that.


----------



## Moooza (Feb 7, 2017)

I had a similar issue with Knifewear. They don't treat the knives very well it seems and send them without checking them.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 10, 2017)

Sent the knife back! Full refund a d they even offer me a bonus discount for the tax I have paid on the knife. &#128522; waiting now on a new one that should arrive soon. Well I can say that I am happy with the customer service but still upset I couldn't use the knife (really want to try one) 
I am waiting to try one and I want to hear others members though about it. &#128517;


----------



## swarth (Feb 10, 2017)

I am going through this very same process with Knifewear. So far they have been very responsive.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 10, 2017)

@preizzo, hope they had another in-stock that does not have such problems


----------



## preizzo (Feb 10, 2017)

They don't have it just right now, but is on his way to Canada.... Maybe Few weeks to wait.. &#128522;


----------



## preizzo (Feb 10, 2017)

@swart did you buy the kujira as well?


----------



## swarth (Feb 10, 2017)

No. I received a T Fujiwara with an unacceptable overgrind. KW has been good. Not JKI/Jon Broida good...but they've have been helpful and accommodating.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 10, 2017)

Seems they don't check the knives before to send them out, anyway they have been good with me also. 
Sorry to hear about your tf, hope you will get soon a good one, I have 3 and they are all good knives &#128513; very happy with them


----------



## Evilsports (Feb 10, 2017)

Unfortunate to hear that our Canadian source for knives is struggling with QC. I've only bought one knife so far and I ordered from JKI. Nothing against Knifewear, but Jon's reputation precedes him to the point that a first time buyer like myself can order with absolute confidence.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 13, 2017)

My February Masakage purchase - 300mm Shimo sujihiki. My first sujihiki, for the...very few times I ever need to use a slicer. 
Too many recent 240mm gyuto buys so I thought about getting something else this time around.
Choil is slightly eased, spine is not. The magnolia wood of the handle feels very raw - it will be receiving a few applications of oil. A couple of tiny spots of brown rust on the blade will be getting hit with a rust eraser
Pretty thick spine at heel (a function of the long length?) reducing to a medium-ish thickness spine that holds until closer to the tip
For whatever reason both this and the Yuki I purchased last year are both sharpened such that the left side bevel is much larger than the right bevel
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wRaD0E7hAMSzPIN7QJbKgzcagoOopL9Vjw/view?usp=sharing


----------



## valgard (Feb 13, 2017)

I got a Koishi 240 for the February sale. A few things I want to share. I was able to go into their store and pick my knife, I made them take out five and it's striking how much variability there was among those five. Profiles varies wildly, there was even one sample that was flat almost 2/3 of the blade but that one seemed to be slightly thicker behind the edge than the rest and there was almost no core steel exposed. Others had the tip pretty high up (two of them) and I got something in-between. Handles were all pretty good but spine and choil were uh, let's just say that 4 of five had residual sharp (sharp and pointy) burrs hanging on the choil. I wouldn't be at all surprised if different people ordering online got substantially different experiences. I have rounded the spine and choil on mine and like it very much so far, smooth cutter with pretty decent food release. No wedging in carrots or sweet potatoes so it subs in for the Munetoshi when those get their turn on the cutting board.


----------



## foody518 (Apr 11, 2017)

Preizzo, did you ever receive that replacement Kujira gyuto?


----------



## preizzo (Apr 11, 2017)

Never, still waiting for an email about the availability. They have one on stock and I think it s the one I returned. Should be nice if someone ask them if the knife has a cracked blade.. &#128522;


----------



## GRoc (Apr 13, 2017)

a few years back i got a yuki during the february sale from the same vendor. It arrived on a timely manner but it had a patina on the core steel. Combining the 15% off and the exchange rate to USD it matched to what I would pay for a used, almost new knife in the US. So I did not return it or fuss with them. But to this day I am skeptical of buying something else from them unless I see it first. A couple of years back they would not send me a photo of the knife I bought before shipping it, maybe they do now.


----------

